# Where to find this cap?



## guitar69freak (Jul 29, 2019)

I don’t do this often so I don’t have any suppliers. Where do I find this capacitor?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Is that a crossover?
Those are all non-polar electrolytics with 30volt rating, but various MFD (microfarad) ratings. For myself, I would look at digikey, but others may recommend other sources, especially if there are any places in Ottawa that would have values like that in stock (I kind of doubt it).
You can now get modern film caps of similar values much cheaper than they used to be, so you might want to compare price of non-polar electrolytic vs film type.
Which one are you replacing and why?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You could try Nextgen Guitars here in Ottawa to see if they can order them. Failing that, I suspect jb welder's suggestion is probably the best one....or Mouser.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Amplified Parts


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Parts Express carries a number of "oddball" non-polarized electrolytic values. So does Parts Connexion - Electrolytic Capacitors


----------



## guitar69freak (Jul 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Is that a crossover?
> Those are all non-polar electrolytics with 30volt rating, but various MFD (microfarad) ratings. For myself, I would look at digikey, but others may recommend other sources, especially if there are any places in Ottawa that would have values like that in stock (I kind of doubt it).
> You can now get modern film caps of similar values much cheaper than they used to be, so you might want to compare price of non-polar electrolytic vs film type.
> Which one are you replacing and why?


This is the crossover from Sonics speakers from the mid 70’s, made/Sold In Japan. I got these rare speakers for next to nothing and my first thought was to replace the caps in the crossovers. These are non-polar electrolytes? I’d assume I should be replacing these after 55 years of use. 
This is all I could find that resembles capacitors in this crossover and I assume it won’t require anything else to be rebuilt.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Non-Polarized Electrolytic Capacitors| Solen Online


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Agree with epis. Solen is probably your best bet for axial bipolar caps.
You could try Q Components as well.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

dtsaudio said:


> Agree with epis. Solen is probably your best bet for axial bipolar caps.


Lowest value in those Solen non-polars is 10 microfarad. Or is that milli farad?  (somebody should break the news to them)

I think for these values he may want to go to non-electrolytic?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Poly's would be much better for the small values anyway. Just have to make sure there is room.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

agreed


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

IMHO, these caps are most likely O.K.
No need to replace just because of age.
They weren't stressed out as filter caps in tube amps.
I would first measure them, can you hear anomalies in sound ?


----------



## guitar69freak (Jul 29, 2019)

Where do I or can I even find 2.8, 44.2, 25.6, 14.7 and 2.0 MFD BY 30WV Caps?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

That's the values that are in there? 
You might find 2.0ufd, but are hard to get. The rest you are going to have to parallel capacitors to get the values needed. This is where a capacitance meter comes in handy.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

guitar69freak said:


> This is the crossover from Sonics speakers from the mid 70’s, made/Sold In Japan. I got these rare speakers for next to nothing and my first thought was to replace the caps in the crossovers. These are non-polar electrolytes? I’d assume I should be replacing these after 55 years of use.
> This is all I could find that resembles capacitors in this crossover and I assume it won’t require anything else to be rebuilt.





dtsaudio said:


> Poly's would be much better for the small values anyway. Just have to make sure there is room.


Electrolytics were the bottom of the barrel as far as crossover caps go (or being in the signal path at all) and were used back in the day only due to budget restrictions and availability. Anything would be better there (besides ceramics). 

As mentioned by @jb welder and others, due to the low voltage you don't need it to be electros. 

The best crossover caps are available here in Canada from Solen.ca (PartsExpress sells them in the US) but there are not cheap (not that crazy; there's plenty more expensive in the DIY hifi/audiophile world, these are the standard tho, like as a min they use these if not more esoteric stuff). But Box film types (e.g. what they use in most pedals) are dirt cheap (30-80c each) and miles better than these electros. When I feel like using the good stuff I go for EPCOS (TDK) B32529 series (from digikey or mouser). But even the generic box films from https://www.taydaelectronics.com/ are good and stupid cheap (they also have other useful stuff - pedal boxes are good, as are new prod ICs, diodes and transistors; I avoid their resistors and electros there tho). Watch their facebook page - about once a month they post a 15% discount code. Not in CA but the shipping is cheap - if it isn't coming from their NA (NY IIRC?) warehouse it might take a month to get here. If you insist on buying local NextGen is your best bet.

The main problem with putting in box films is that they are radial not axial, as well as smaller, so the leads may not reach the existing terminals. You can make it work but if you don't want the hassle, there are axial film type caps (e.g. Solen mentioned above) but they all tend to be much more expensive than box films (it's a volume thing- for use with PCBs, box films have pretty much taken over the market for values between 1nf and 1uF give or take - axials are only still used by amp and hifi guys; specialised niche product).


----------

